# DIY Odor Protection / Carbon Filter



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Guys... I plan on building myself a Carbon Filter Tonight or Tomorrow.. so i figured i would make a thread... get some input and suggestions on how to attack this beast... then ill take step by step pic and upload it to the forum for a sticky.... 


Anyway.. im thinking i am going to make my filter 4", taking my 3" ducting from my exahaust using a connector to make it 4" then using chicken wire, end cap and carbon filters all found a home depot i plan to make my carbon filter... 


Do you suggestion carbon over charcoal??? or charcoal over carbon???


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey I like that, but would love to see the step by step ya know ?  I thought of all the different things as far as covering odors especially if someone is going to come over. Then I thought of a cool one, I'm going to grow indoors a snot load of mint, or spearmint, always did love the odor it puts out, and I bet folks in your home see that and you might mention to them that it freshens the air in your place and they will react with a smile.Anyways let's hear more about your scrubber dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 20, 2007)

I can give you a step by step... I plan on making another one soon... but the filter actually goes inside the grow box..so people dont see it... 

ill write out a step by step today and post it..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep... never made the step by step did i.... what a slacker...


----------



## Bubby (Jun 27, 2007)

:rofl: 

So does it work or what?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea it works very well... but it restricts the airflow quite a bit..


----------

